# Spitfire Audio 2016......speculation time...



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 15, 2016)

SA put on their website the latest trick to get our minds caught in....... what is their next move or library that we need/ like/ desire/ crave to own.....


...it says that last year was their debut year, and this year they land with a big bang......

I think it will mainly mean that potentially they will come up with new or renewed libraries/instruments that will drain our life savings. 

I am surely not posting it here because they got my mind caught......


PS: I am sorry if my post here has caused you to get involved too


----------



## Wibben (Jan 15, 2016)

Albion Two, Three and choir!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 15, 2016)

There's this Solo Strings thread that popped up just recently - that would be a good start ... I think Albion ONE still needs some work too.


----------



## Pixelee (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah, Albion One's percussion still has a few phasing issues at the lower keys. The keys at the top of some of the loops has no sound at all. Is it an extra key or a loop is missing?


----------



## Noam Guterman (Jan 15, 2016)

Hyped!


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 15, 2016)

Pixelee said:


> Yeah, Albion One's percussion still has a few phasing issues at the lower keys. The keys at the top of some of the loops has no sound at all. Is it an extra key or a loop is missing?



I think they said at some point that they didn't record every loop with every subdivision. so some won't exist. Which is fine except really confusing when the keys still show like there should be samples available...


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 15, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> ..it says that last year was their debut year, and this year they land with a big bang......



They're creating a high end, specially curated collection of explosions designed and recorded by the world class engineers at the Hampstead Council and recorded through the worlds finest montserrat preamps to 2" tape...


----------



## coprhead6 (Jan 15, 2016)

They came out with a Sable and Albion II teaser in the last two months... I hope they announce a big Sable reboot at NAMM


----------



## tack (Jan 15, 2016)

coprhead6 said:


> I hope they announce a big Sable reboot at NAMM


Interesting idea. But I wonder how they could reboot it. It needs some fixes and tweaks here and there, but otherwise, in my opinion, on balance of scope, complexity, and quality, Sable might just be Spitfire's best product.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 15, 2016)

Hopefully announcing that after the success of Albion ONE, they are going through and reworking a variety of popular yet dated products.

Or BML Choral Series.

...I know. But a man can dream


----------



## tokatila (Jan 16, 2016)

I hope that they finally start pushing out BML Vol.2. Some instrument have a little limited articulations, like clarinet and oboe.


----------



## mickeyl (Jan 16, 2016)

Or a reboot of BML... Despite the unrivaled quality of the whole series, there are many bugs still open and their programming has improved a lot while the series has been ongoing.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 16, 2016)

Spitfire will likely be presenting ....

THE ultimate Evo Grid BASS TRIANGLE, recorded through Graham Bell's original liquid transmitter microphone, via crystal clear parallel comparator A/D into our..... HA!... bespoke Altec 1220 Mono (yeah baby, integrated spring verb as well!). Jack Nickolson played the Basstriangle for 4 days and nights without a single hour of sleep, ultra fast repetitions with and without Jack's whacky voice, sounds you never heard or imagined to be possible. Introduction Price for 3 hours only, offer must end today.....

Disclaimer & Warnings : Animals were spontaneously hurt during the recording session, mostly sheep, but one cat did not make it either.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 16, 2016)

There will be no double-upbeat-repetitions on the Bass Triangle though. It's because Jack Nicholson never plays double upbeats - he either plays one upbeat or three of them, but never two. It's not part of his style, so he wouldn't record the 2-ups.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 16, 2016)

and of course.... the inevitable hype my butt teaser.... 

Secretly, and only very few people knew about Christians OCD problem with that particular item, he bought the entire worlds supply.... and then recorded them all, yes....one by one!....

http://tinyurl.com/jgrrq9p


----------



## tokatila (Jan 16, 2016)

G.R. Baumann said:


> and of course.... the inevitable hype my butt teaser....
> 
> Secretly, and only very few people knew about Christians OCD problem with that particular item, he bought the entire worlds supply.... and then recorded them all, yes....one by one!....
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/jgrrq9p



Butt teaser? I hope there are some round-robins and enough dynamic layers to control the teasing properly.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Jan 16, 2016)

Updates for all of their products to bring them all up to the latest versions, with a BML Percussion, plus starting Vol. 2 of the BML series.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jan 16, 2016)

I would definitely love to see an update to Loegria: Albion Two in the future. Loegria is absolutely out of this world good, but I would really like to have the new features of Albion One such as the release sliders and vibrato options. I would really love the fixes to the popping issues to be released for Sable Vol 2 as well which I have been informed that fixes are on the way. Since purchasing Sable over christmas, it has become my most beloved tool and I will always find an excuse to use it, never before have I had chills whilst writing with a sound library!

I also have a feeling that a new and updated Solo strings library is in the works too. Again, this is another personal favourite library of mine, I again always find an excuse to use it! There is one product which I am absolutely begging for... especially with that Air Lyndhurst reverb: a choir library, enough said right there! 

All in all, a very needy but genuine request to my all time favourite sample library developer and I cannot wait to see what news they have to share about NAMM and the rest of the year, i need to prepare my wallet!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 16, 2016)

ClefferNotes said:


> I also have a feeling that a new and updated Solo strings library is in the works too.



Unfortunately they implied in another thread that Solo Strings is a distant priority and that they are focusing on too much other content to update it soon.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jan 16, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Unfortunately they implied in another thread that Solo Strings is a distant priority and that they are focusing on too much other content to update it soon.


Ah thats a shame :(


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm hoping that the other 2 volumes of the quartet are released during Namm but I'm assuming that they're referring to something bigger in the teaser...


----------



## doctornine (Jan 16, 2016)

Well obviously whats needed is a multi sampled Spitfire. 
No, think about it. 
Just imagine one of those Merlin's revving up inside AIR Lyndhurst.

Then after that we could all spend some time pondering what a Lancaster might sound like, y'know with individual mic positions for each engine.

And further down the line…. an Avro Vulcan. I mean guys, can you imagine what could be done with that ??? That amazing engine scream ???

Count me in for *all* of those


----------



## Yogi108 (Jan 16, 2016)

How about an Air Convolution Reverb?


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 16, 2016)

Yogi108 said:


> How about an Air Convolution Reverb?



That'll never happen. 

I also suspect that it'll be a percussion library of some sort. They're usually not subtle with their hints. BML perhaps but I would wonder how it would differ from their current joby burgess percussion library.


----------



## kunst91 (Jan 16, 2016)

It was floating around in another thread that they had some BML updates in the works. I think this would probably be anappropriate time. For those of you who are waiting for a choir (myself included), I wouldn't hold your breath. 

I heard they have some additional extended family stuff in the works as well.


----------



## coprhead6 (Jan 16, 2016)

kunst91 said:


> For those of you who are waiting for a choir (myself included), I wouldn't hold your breath.



I see what you did there......


----------



## AllanH (Jan 16, 2016)

I would like individual sections corresponding to Albion One in the same recording style and articulations.


----------



## rpaillot (Jan 17, 2016)

I guess something like this

Alan Silvestri's Brass Vol1 
James Newton Howard's Horns Vol1
Danny Elfman Strings Runs Vol1


----------



## Chris Hurst (Jan 17, 2016)

I wonder whether there will be any more 'signature' libraries. like some Zimmer strings/brass or something. We've got Hans' and Spitfire take on Percussion and piano, I wonder whether they might expand that more into strings/brass etc...

Also wondering if the NAMM teaser about starting 2016 with a "bang" is some kind of percussion thing - but not sure what else they could cover percussion wise! eDNA synth percussion maybe...?


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 17, 2016)

Funnily enough I had a dream last night where Spitfire released their own DAW.

Their entire library was built in (no Kontakt) and to enable an instrument I just checked a box and it appeared in the arrange window in the correct order as it would in a score.

UACC was built in and articulation switching was done by drag and drop.

It was rather marvellous. All a dream though, so it was bound to be.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 17, 2016)

jonathanwright said:


> Their entire library was built in (no Kontakt) and to enable an instrument I just checked a box and it appeared in the arrange window in the correct order as it would in a score.



a £9,000 DAW.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 17, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> a £9,000 DAW.





It would be a bit pricey wouldn't it.

In the cold light of wakefulness, I guess the separate BML volumes could be activated/installed with a license code, enabling them in the DAW.

Of course it was all a dream so..


----------



## Vik (Jan 17, 2016)

I hope they fix some of my Mural issues and merge the Mural and Sable series. But if I should speculate... Maybe they are busy making Halion versions of some of their instruments - for Cubase and Steinbergs upcoming score app?


----------



## SeattleComposer (Jan 17, 2016)

I WANT a library of whatever sounds HZ and CHAS SMITH put together for the Man of Steel soundtrack. http://blog.tracksounds.com/2013/09/man-of-steel-soundtrack-sculptural.html


----------



## Guffy (Jan 17, 2016)

As long as it's cutting-edge, larger than life, hyper-deep sampled, and next generation, i'm ready.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 17, 2016)

rpaillot said:


> I guess something like this
> 
> Alan Silvestri's Brass Vol1
> James Newton Howard's Horns Vol1
> Danny Elfman Strings Runs Vol1


Don't forget the Williams' Woodwinds or the Thunderous Tyler Orchestra. Or the Powell Instant Masterpiece VST.



Fugdup said:


> As long as it's cutting-edge, larger than life, hyper-deep sampled, and next generation, i'm ready.



Don't worry, 8Dio's got you covered in their product descriptions.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Jan 17, 2016)

*BML Brass and Woods Vol 2*. We know it has all been recorded, just needs to make it into the editing and mapping phase. I'd also love for them to redo some of the existing BML series that don't quite do much for me (Legato on solo flute and oboe - both have wonderful sustains but the legato is really inconsistent). And actual runs for the woods (yes, they have that great fast playing, but it doesn't sound like an actual run).

That said, I'd love to see *Mural 4 *soon as well as a half-section version of BML Strings (somewhere between Sable and Mural: 8/7/6/6/4)


----------



## tack (Jan 17, 2016)

noxtenebrae17 said:


> That said, I'd love to see *Mural 4 *soon


Is this something Spitfire has talked about? What would you expect in Mural vol. 4?


----------



## Noam Guterman (Jan 17, 2016)

via email:
"

2 PRODUCT LAUNCHES LIVE FROM OUR STAND
5 MAJOR *(AND WE MEAN MAJOR!)* PRODUCT ANNOUNCEMENTS


----------



## Neifion (Jan 17, 2016)

I would like to see some ethnic libraries. Either individual, or Albion-style "cinematic ethnic scoring" tools.


----------



## ModalRealist (Jan 17, 2016)

jonathanwright said:


> It would be a bit pricey wouldn't it.
> 
> In the cold light of wakefulness, I guess the separate BML volumes could be activated/installed with a license code, enabling them in the DAW.



Whoever said the £9,000 included BML?  You have to purchase that separately (there'll be an intro promo, but if you wait a year the bundle deal on Black Friday will be better). All prices ex. VAT, of course; now chargeable worldwide as an export tax (thanks Chancellor Osborne)!


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 17, 2016)

Maybe a Keith Jarrett Piano with a selection of multisampled grunts, squeals, moans and tuneless humming buried randomly in the round robins.


----------



## geoffreyvernon (Jan 17, 2016)

Hoping for some sort of BML Choir or some choir library myself. Love spitfires stuff! Maybe some sort of huge gothic choir library from Hans Zimmer. I'd buy.


----------



## ulrik (Jan 18, 2016)

Virtuoso said:


> Maybe a Keith Jarrett Piano with a selection of multisampled grunts, squeals, moans and tuneless humming buried randomly in the round robins.


...with the ability to switch to Errol Garner hums


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 18, 2016)

Virtuoso said:


> Maybe a Keith Jarrett Piano with a selection of multisampled grunts, squeals, moans and tuneless humming buried randomly in the round robins.



Hmmm!

Grmmbl.... snort... mmmmuu...naaaa...naaaanuuuuladilaa....

0,5 TB of MOANS & GRUNTS & TUNELESS HUMMING​
The ulitmate Glen Gould Resourrection Library. Just add a wee bit to each of your 20 odd Piano librarys for the ultimate exclusive touch.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 18, 2016)

Spitfire said: NAMM 2016: 5 MAJOR *(AND WE MEAN MAJOR!)* PRODUCT ANNOUNCEMENTS.

Edit: Oh, Noam already mentioned this.

I'd like to see Mural 4 released and more brass volumes.


----------



## Vik (Jan 18, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> I'd like to see Mural 4 released and more brass volumes.


That would be interesting (although it may be more likely that they add more stuff to Mural 3, to make it more like Sable 3). OTOH, I'm pretty sure they're working on making their scripting more fluent; more like OT's "adaptive legato" concept.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 20, 2016)

Anybody going to NAMM and visits their booth?
SA indicated that apart from some free stuff etc, there will also be special discount codes......


----------



## pdub (Jan 20, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Anybody going to NAMM and visits their booth?
> SA indicated that apart from some free stuff etc, there will also be special discount codes......


I'll be there Friday and check it out. I'll report back.


----------



## Yogi108 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'll be there on Saturday. Can't wait!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 20, 2016)

Terrific, looking forward to your goodies..... From anywhere by the way.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm also attending this year. Gonna try to see as many exhibitors as possible. Looking forward to SF and Orchestral Tools, too bad that it doesn't look like CineSamples will be there. Not sure if they normally attend or not.


----------



## tav.one (Jan 20, 2016)

I have a (maybe stupid) question off topic: Is it free to attend NAMM or you have to buy/book tickets to attend?

Sorry if the answer is obvious to most of you.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 21, 2016)

Not a stupid question.

If you actually belong to NAMM, you have to pay a membership fee. The way many people get in is by having a friend or a friendly exhibitor, some of whom have a few extra passes to hand out (for free, usually). I usually went courtesy of Hosa cable-a friend of mine was the general sales manager.


----------



## bbunker (Jan 21, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Anybody going to NAMM and visits their booth?
> SA indicated that apart from some free stuff etc, there will also be special discount codes......



The Special discount code is already posted on the website - it's NAMM2016.


----------



## Rex282 (Jan 21, 2016)

bbunker said:


> The Special discount code is already posted on the website - it's NAMM2016.


FYI it is 20%


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 22, 2016)

bbunker said:


> The Special discount code is already posted on the website - it's NAMM2016.



Huh..... Could't find it.... but thank you for the info!

And thank you Rex for the addition.


----------



## tav.one (Jan 22, 2016)

BT giving hints at new major spitfire product on his twitter feed.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 22, 2016)

........and who is BT?


----------



## tav.one (Jan 22, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> ........and who is BT?



Music Producer | Composer | Technologist | Songwriter | Multi Instrumentalist | Singer (All this from Spitfire's new teaser) - https://www.spitfireaudio.com

Guinness Record Holder, owner of half dozen music technology patents, maker of Stutter Edit, Break Tweaker.....Super Talented and a very nice human being.

He's now mostly knows as Pioneer of early EDM & trance but thats not even close to the masterpieces he has created.

One of the masterpiece album is *This Binary Universe*, a magazine published this for the album: "In a hundred years, it could well be studied as the first major electronic work of the new millennium."
I've been listening to & learning from that album from last 5 years, feels like I haven't even scratched the surface, guy is a genius.


----------



## tav.one (Jan 22, 2016)

PHOBOS

Am I the only one who's excited?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 22, 2016)

There's supposed to be a teaser on that site?


----------



## tav.one (Jan 22, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> There's supposed to be a teaser on that site?



Yes, its there on the homepage.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 22, 2016)

Odd. I wondered why they had this huge blank space on the website for weeks. Turns out Firefox doesn't display the site correctly for me.


----------



## tav.one (Jan 22, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Odd. I wondered why they had this huge blank space on the website for weeks. Turns out Firefox doesn't display the site correctly for me.


Ohh, maybe FF is having issues with flash or something.
They have been updating it regularly posting teasers, NAMM updates, etc.


----------



## Lawson. (Jan 22, 2016)

So far, Christian has neither confirmed nor denied choirs. It's gonna be with an A list composer, though!


----------



## Lawson. (Jan 23, 2016)

Modular Drums announced! Recorded at A&N Studio B.

Joey Santiago guitar!!

Lastly, The Bernard Herman Project!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 23, 2016)

Lawson. said:


> Bernard Herman



So these were the major announcements from 2 o'clock today?

Bernard Herman Project, I presume the composer? Did they say a bit what is was going to entail?


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 23, 2016)

They recorded the voice of the sun, but forbidden to use it, by the US NASA. So we all have to wait for a library with sun noices!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 23, 2016)

It's Bernard *Herrmann*. Very excited By this!


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 23, 2016)

Bernard Hermann project?! Sign me up.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 23, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Bernard Herman Project, I presume the composer?



Actually I believe it's Berkowitz Bernard Herman, the little known certified public accountant from Long Island, New York.


----------



## soundslikejoe (Jan 23, 2016)

Lawson. said:


> Modular Drums announced! Recorded at A&N Studio B.
> 
> Joey Santiago guitar!!
> 
> Lastly, The Bernard Herman Project!



Modular Drums could mean anything... but sounds cool. Bernard Herrmann is something FANTASTIC... but I can't imagine what it would be? Another string section?

But... Joey Santiago? The guitarist from the Pixies.... (frown).... the Spitfire guys must be living out their youthful fanboy dreams and making it into a product. Much love to the Pixies... but Joey's guitar wasn't something that fits the bill when I think of Spitfire. In fact... I can't ever recall thinking "gee I wish I could get that sound from Trompe Le Monde right now." Even if I did... it's not very hard to grab a Les Paul and crank up the amp.


----------



## Lawson. (Jan 23, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> So these were the major announcements from 2 o'clock today?
> 
> Bernard Herman Project, I presume the composer? Did they say a bit what is was going to entail?



They didn't go into a ton of detail, but said they were the first people authorized to check out Herrmann's original scores since they were recorded. I'm assuming it's going to be some sort of "in-the-style-of" library where they record different articulations and phrases common in the scores with the same section size? Christian said it would be probably released around Q4 2016.



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> It's Bernard *Herrmann*. Very excited By this!



Oops, my bad! Was in a rush trying to be the very first to post it to Vi-Control.


----------



## coprhead6 (Jan 24, 2016)

Still waiting for Albion TWO


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 24, 2016)

edited


----------



## Killiard (Jan 24, 2016)

According to the teaser video it is a "co-producton with the estate".


----------



## Dale Turner (Jan 24, 2016)

Killiard said:


> According to the teaser video it is a "co-producton with the estate".




Man, how GREAT! Super excited to see/hear where this goes. I fairly recently finished that A HEART AT FIRE'S CENTER (Herrmann biography) book... a MUST-READ, for Herrmann fans (as I'm sure everyone here knows). I can actually see the hotel (Universal Sheraton) where he passed away, out my window, as I type this! Herrmann is KING! Thanks for posting this info! And way to go, Spitfire! Con sordino strings, muted trumpets, low woodwinds, virbraphone... AWESOME!!!!


----------



## ysnyvz (Jan 24, 2016)

More details:
First up, Spitfire has joined forces with drumming giants Josh Freese (Nine Inch Nails, Devo), Matt Sorum (Guns ´N´ Roses) and Abe Laboriel Jnr (Paul McCartney, Seal) for a new ´personality´ led modular range of drums. Recorded to tape at the legendary Henson / A&M studio B in LA and featuring deep sampled construction kits, there are over 8 hours of loops and a further supplement of warped hits and loops.

Next, Spitfire have employed the talents of Joey Santiago of the Pixies for their first American release that take the template of the company´s hugely inspiring ´Enigma´ line.

The third product announcement disclosed that the second volume in the extraordinary David Fanshawe´ Earth Encounters will be arriving in 2016. Spitfire delve further into David´s archive, the largest world music archive in the world, to give the world building blocks from truly unique, rare and sometimes extinct sources.

The fourth announcement sees Spitfire taking a serious turn in their expansion of their EDM, Pop and Rock libraries with the release of eDNA - Phobos. This is a totally new approach to sound creation designed and curated by the legendary Brian Transeau aka BT. Spitfire have built a platform to support it from the ground up so that they can support his new revolutionary concept alongside a simply enormous new collection of sounds and loops from BT himself.

And finally, after a year of negotiations, Spitfire will be commencing one of their most exciting collaborations to date. Due to be released in late 2016, the first volume of the Bernard Herrmann Collection will deliver a medium sized band recorded in a smaller, drier location with his far reaching inspirational aesthetic. Spitfire promise they will combine a fresh approach to sampling to usher in a new attitude to string composition using virtual instruments with an educational element to inspire future generations. As an added bonus, the team will also be working with the Saul Bass estate who will be providing the raw materials of yet-unseen works as part of the packaging and GUI design.

http://www.timespace.com/namm/4208/...announce-major-product-releases-for-2016.html


----------



## Lawson. (Jan 24, 2016)

Sacconi Strings: Cello released; available to buy now. Really lovely tone, and the shorts have a great attack to them.


----------



## Vik (Jan 24, 2016)

Lawson. said:


> Sacconi Strings: Cello released; available to buy now. Really lovely tone, and the shorts have a great attack to them.


Are there any demos yet? Legato/portamento transitions?


----------



## Killiard (Jan 25, 2016)

Vik said:


> Are there any demos yet? Legato/portamento transitions?


----------



## Vik (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks, found it now (and see why I didn't earlier: it was marked as "unlisted").


----------



## Killiard (Jan 25, 2016)

No worries. They quite often seem to have them unlisted when first released but available through the website. Then after a bit they make it available on Youtube. Probably just to get the traffic on their website I guess.


----------



## FriFlo (Jan 25, 2016)

As much as I love Bernard Herrmann - I am not sure, if I want any orchestral libraries branded with composer names. It will make them more expensive! And there is no bonus in having that brand name, except, if it was a library using loops and fragments from Herrmanns work. But what would it be good for to have these except for having fun?
IMO announcements of major releases would have been extensions on the BML range. I think they will come as well, but it seems they want to sell a whole lot of other packages to us, before delivering Volume 2s and 3s of brass and woodwind. Probably a strategic decision, but I liked it more as they did it with sable. Do one section and do it properly! Then move on to the next project.


----------

